# MF 390 fuel filter



## Mydadstractor (2 mo ago)

Cannot find fuel filter maintenance info MF390. All info applys to a three part assembly - not a solid metal container with no bowl or drain cock. In the US no one knows. Thanks.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Seems you may have a canister type, not the original cartridge type. Can you get a picture, or a make and part number off of the filter?


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

I agree


pogobill said:


> Welcome to the forum. Seems you may have a canister type, not the original cartridge type. Can you get a picture, or a make and part number off of the filter?


I agree, a photo is called for here. There are at least four different parts books on the 390, and all show the same C.A.V. filter assembly. If this one is different it would be highly unlikely that anyone can help without seeing what it looks like.


----------

